# lifting/cardio or HIIT twice a day...yay or nay?



## richirich_99 (May 4, 2004)

Would it be overtraining if i were to lift twice a day occasionally. For example, do my bicep/tricep and HIIT in the morning, and then also do another bicep/tricep and HIIT again that evening? What are some opinions on doing this? What about only doing HIIT twice a day, would i see faster results possibly or would it have a negitive effect? Any comments are welcome!

Rich


----------



## aztecwolf (May 4, 2004)

umm yeah i would begin to classify that as overtraining


----------



## aztecwolf (May 4, 2004)

if you are lifting properly and doing hiit properly then you most likely wouldn't have enough in you to do both twice a day.  Up the intensity in those workouts instead of doing two of them a day


----------



## CowPimp (May 5, 2004)

As long as you adjust the volume properly, I can't see anything wrong with it.  It seems like it would be really good for strength training.  For example, instead of doing 6 sets for your triceps, do 3 in the early session and 3 in the late session.  It's worth a try.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## richirich_99 (May 5, 2004)

How long should i be doing my HIIT for best results? I've been going for 12-15 minutes lately, should i go longer, or keep the same time and go harder?


----------



## dunndeddy (Jun 9, 2004)

You've got to be careful with HIIT man.  If you're hitting it hard enough then doing it twice a day can do damage to your body(If you're questionable about that, then search for it on the internet.  I guarantee you'll find the proof you need).  Do it once a day at the most.  And as for your weight routine twice a day, that's not a real good idea because you dont' give your muscle a chance to rest and heal.  I'm sure you already know that you don't get bigger and stronger in the weight room, you get bigger and stronger outside of the weight room when you're muscles are healing and repairing themselves after a tough workout routine.  So don't overload your muscles like that.  Trust me from experience, OVERTRAINING SUCKS!!!!     Good luck man, I hope I've helped any.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2004)

richirich_99 said:
			
		

> Would it be overtraining if i were to lift twice a day occasionally. For example, do my bicep/tricep and HIIT in the morning, and then also do another bicep/tricep and HIIT again that evening? What are some opinions on doing this? What about only doing HIIT twice a day, would i see faster results possibly or would it have a negitive effect? Any comments are welcome!


I would not train arms twice in a day, either do biceps in the AM and triceps in the PM, or do the HITT AM and weight training PM, or vice versa.

Training twice per day is fine, in fact it is optimal to do so if you can, but no neeed to hit the same bp twice in a day IMO.


----------



## LAM (Jun 11, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I would not train arms twice in a day, either do biceps in the AM and triceps in the PM, or do the HITT AM and weight training PM, or vice versa.
> 
> Training twice per day is fine, in fact it is optimal to do so if you can, but no neeed to hit the same bp twice in a day IMO.


ditto....

I train 2x a day.  I will do a major body part in the AM along with a HIIT session and in the PM I'll do a smaller body part with a low-intensity cardio session on the treadmill...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2004)

As said above, training twice per day is fine so long as you are splitting bodyparts and not training the same one twice a day.  As far as the HIIT...........I personally feel that is a bad idea to do twice per day.  Once is plenty.  Are you training for a competition because that would be the ONLY reason I think someone should do cardio twice per day.


----------

